# I'm probably getting a few weeks in purgatory for posting this...



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

But here you all go.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

CoffeePot said:


> But here you all go.
> 
> View attachment 93729


Sick funny at best..... Hope your next try is better. lain:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Where is Dr Ben Carson when you need him?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope that when you grow up you don't have any special needs children or grand children.

I do.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Your right, it’s purgatory for you, indefinitely.....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ya knew it was tasteless and wrong when you wrote the title for the post. But ya did it anyway.

What are you, some special kind of retard?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think all that needs to be said has been said. Saved me the time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CoffeePot said:


> But here you all go.


CoffeePot,

I have learned when one does stupid shit, a simple and sincere apology is well received.

Here on the Prepper Forum, children and the handicapped are off limits. Retards like most proggressive libtard demoncraps are not.

If there is one thing that I (and many on this forum) truly revere, is the Champion of Children and The Handicapped. Children and those who are Handicapped are to be protected at all costs.

I'm all for humor, fact is I'm one of the funniest sumbitches I know. So please, keep you "humor" directed toward the muslimes, socialists/commies, libtarded progressives etc. If you have any questions regarding who you can make fun of, please PM me.

Thanks, your friend,

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> I think all that needs to be said has been said. Saved me the time.



View attachment 93737
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My cousin, who I've taken care of and was basically raised with our whole lives has CP. He will never walk, or drive, can barely feed himself, and will require an assistant to use the restroom until his dying day.
My nephew suffers from a condition that nets him a hundred or more micro-seizures every single day, and a learning impairment he will never overcome.
These people are dear to me.

And yet, I laugh.
Why?
Because sometimes people are clever, and don't mean anything ill toward the subject themselves.
@CoffeePot, you're my kind of funny. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> My cousin, who I've taken care of and was basically raised with our whole lives has CP. He will never walk, or drive, can barely feed himself, and will require an assistant to use the restroom until his dying day.
> My nephew suffers from a condition that nets him a hundred or more micro-seizures every single day, and a learning impairment he will never overcome.
> These people are dear to me.
> 
> ...


My favorite cousin had CP. He died when he was 21.
His dad was a vet. If you read the book about Delta Force by Charlie Beckwith, you'll find his name. Because of a bad jump, my uncle was badly crippled and in constant pain until he died. He died in his truck, in his backyard. The dilverance of his death was a .45 round from his 1911. Uncle Johnny was a man. A real man. A man's man. The pain and the demons overwhelmed him, one evening.
Uncle Johnny's youngest son couldn't serve the military like his other three sons because my cousin was damaged at birth. Tony was the bravest of us all, to tell you the truth. His body was worthless, but his mind was perfect. He lived longer than he was supposed to live. He finally died because he was tired. Damned tired. God only knows why he didn't give up years before he did.
Tony died decades before today's social media and digital wizardry made memes possible. Good thing for me. Were I to see a meme of Tony, I would do horrible things to the bastard who made it. No doubt, I'd be awaiting the Big Needle.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way. I have a sense of humor. Some say it is twisted, but I don't think I am one to judge myself. Still, I don't get a kick out of making fun of those who are handicapped or anything like that. I'd rather ridicule those who use such people as targets. 
Anyone care to cross swords? I'll be more than happy to bear the sword for those who cannot bear it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Inor said:


> Ya knew it was tasteless and wrong when you wrote the title for the post. But ya did it anyway.
> 
> What are you, some special kind of retard?


I think he ^^^^ said it best.

I have some retarded in my circle, . . . they are wonderful people, . . . but they would never be a CoffeePot.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'll be more than happy to bear the sword for those who cannot bear it.


And I'd be proud to polish it for you. Sorry about your uncle, agape' prayers sent.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

CoffeePot said:


> But here you all go.
> 
> View attachment 93729


A few weeks? Good luck with that. :devil:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> .......... those who are Handicapped are to be protected at all costs. ............


So what about the guy I saw Wednesday evening with an artificial leg............. whose shirt said, "What are you staring at, you two-legged freak?"


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'll second @Kauboy, a cousin of mine also has CP, his family lives across the street from my parents, and we grew up together. You know how blacks can use the N word and it's ok? Let's make it so families of handicapped ppl can make retard jokes and get away with it! #makeretardjokesgreatagain! See ya in hell.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I think the main point at issue here is the emotional response we have to seeing this image, or other "off color" jokes.
On one hand, a pair of conjoined twins sharing the same skull, and possibly parts of the same brain, with a caption about one thinking the same thing the other is thinking is funny, on its face.
If it were in a comic format where the two were entirely fictional and looked like an alien species of some kind, we'd all laugh at the clever quip.
On the other hand, this is obviously a real human set of twins, and it's likely that a person who loves and cares for them didn't make the image with the phrase, so we have another response to go along with the underlying humor.
Some feel this response as revulsion. "How could anyone use an innocent and handicapped set of twins in such a way?"
Others feel a similar response, but it isn't as highly inflamed, and is interpreted a bit differently.
In my mind, I separate the two things. The boys seem like happy and wonderful little angels. The phrase points out the possible sharing of minds. This does not conflate, in my mind, to being an attack on the girls, or picking on them. I could easily imagine this being a real phrase one of them says to the other, especially with those open mouth smiles. "Hey... Psst... mom's out of the room and left cookies on the counter. You thinkin' what I'm thinkin'?"

I can see this from the perspective of a protective relative, or concerned citizen. I just don't have the same reaction.
To me, it's whimsically funny, and would never lead me to think less of them or treat them differently.
To others, I assume it is seen as some kind of abuse against the disabled. I just don't feel the same way.

I think what really trips the breaker is the understanding that this has a tone of humor, but a person can be conflicted in acknowledging that, and feel guilty about finding it funny in the least.
This is what "dark humor" is, and that internal conflict is often the real goal of comedians who use such humor. They want to watch their audience's faces contort, and see the active rationalization of the idea they're being presented with. It's a fascinating psychological experiment and can really challenge us to think about things we've previously intentionally avoided.

I've learned to embrace my darker side. It's a part of me whether I want it or not, so I've chosen to integrate it. It does not prevent me from feeling compassion or pity. But it does prevent me from falling prey to the mind games of others. I cannot be compelled to feel how "they" want me to feel without giving it some thought first.
Yes, it does provided a logical separation from emotion. Some might consider that a negative. I do not.


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

Inor said:


> Ya knew it was tasteless and wrong when you wrote the title for the post. But ya did it anyway.
> 
> What are you, some special kind of retard?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Speaking of getting stuck in purgatory..I just got a 30 day sentence in Fake Book jail for saying the wrong thing about native American ***** Peeples. Seems to recall somebody mentioning a more conservative variant of that rat hole place where normal folks can hang out. Anybody recall the name of it and how to sign up for it? Maybe a link? Thanks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm native, say it here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very insightful post, Kauboy.

I enjoyed reading it and it made me think. Its been a helluva day for some stupid reason and I almost forget how much I enjoy thinking...and laughing. And drinking some Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whisky of which I shall pour a tall glass or three.

Your friend,

Slip! :vs_wave:



Kauboy said:


> I think the main point at issue here is the emotional response we have to seeing this image, or other "off color" jokes.
> On one hand, a pair of conjoined twins sharing the same skull, and possibly parts of the same brain, with a caption about one thinking the same thing the other is thinking is funny, on its face.
> If it were in a comic format where the two were entirely fictional and looked like an alien species of some kind, we'd all laugh at the clever quip.
> On the other hand, this is obviously a real human set of twins, and it's likely that a person who loves and cares for them didn't make the image with the phrase, so we have another response to go along with the underlying humor.
> ...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

On the flip side, most 'humor' is making just as much fun of the rest of us. And at our expense.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I'm native, say it here.


Well some liberal was pissing and moaning about the evil white devils taking North America away from the poor Indians. I just explained to him...dry up those tears..the Indians took it away from some other poor unfortuate group..the Clovis People perhaps? The Clovis People seem to be descendants of Noah's Son named Shem whos descendants migrated into Asia and eventually to the Americas. Another of Noah's Sons named Japeth migrated to Europe and turned into evil white devils. So kinfolks are supposed to share stuff. Noahs other Son name Ham moved to Africa and his descendants turned into *******. Simple huh? Nothing to get throwed in the slammer for.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well some liberal was pissing and moaning about the evil white devils taking North America away from the poor Indians. I just explained to him...dry up those tears..the Indians took it away from some other poor unfortuate group..the Clovis People perhaps? The Clovis People seem to be descendants of Noah's Son named Shem whos descendants migrated into Asia and eventually to the Americas. Another of Noah's Sons named Japeth migrated to Europe and turned into evil white devils. So kinfolks are supposed to share stuff. Noahs other Son name Ham moved to Africa and his descendants turned into *******. Simple huh? Nothing to get throwed in the slammer for.


You violated the "thou shalt not spread rational religious thought" tenant.

It's not acceptable to remind people that we are all the same race, all from the same place, and should all get along as best we can. That takes away their victim-hood, and we just can't have that!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> You violated the "thou shalt not spread rational religious thought" tenant.
> 
> It's not acceptable to remind people that we are all the same race, all from the same place, and should all get along as best we can. That takes away their victim-hood, and we just can't have that!


You are my favorite writer. You should do it for a very nice living.


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Speaking of getting stuck in purgatory..I just got a 30 day sentence in Fake Book jail for saying the wrong thing about native American ***** Peeples. Seems to recall somebody mentioning a more conservative variant of that rat hole place where normal folks can hang out. Anybody recall the name of it and how to sign up for it? Maybe a link? Thanks.


https://gab.com/home It's a bit of a wild west, but once you've muted a few Nazis you stop seeing their posts for the most part.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When it comes to "being outside," the law says you have "no expectation of privacy."

Having electronic devices (even kids' talking toys) listen to your every word while you're inside your own home is technically a violation. But who has a gazillion dollars to fight these big corporation, who are probably in cahoots with the NSA anyway.

Everyday I come closer to buying a frilly robe, pink fuzzy slippers and a weird hat and wandering around downtown telling police officers I cannot find President Hoover. Since you're not breaking the law by walking on the sidewalk fully clothed, the best they can do is drive you home. But it establishes you're not worth the effort to investigate.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm usually not at any loss for words but I am with this one! Passed right through all the boundaries and
force fields I keep around me! WTF did I just see and..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

CoffeePot said:


> https://gab.com/home It's a bit of a wild west, but once you've muted a few Nazis you stop seeing their posts for the most part.


Thanks headed to check them out.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@SDF880*, I'm assuming you mean my last comment.

It dates back a few years to a Mafia Don who was about to go to court for a dozen murders. He got into his robe and slippers and walked around in the street until a cop pulled him to safety. His excuse was that he went for a walk and forgot how to get home.

Then came his trial, and right on cue, his counsel informed the court that the Mafia Don was having bouts of dementia and might not be able to assist in his own defense.

He was cleared of the murders.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> *@SDF880*, I'm assuming you mean my last comment.
> 
> It dates back a few years to a Mafia Don who was about to go to court for a dozen murders. He got into his robe and slippers and walked around in the street until a cop pulled him to safety. His excuse was that he went for a walk and forgot how to get home.
> 
> ...


Oh no I was referring to the original post! Normally absolutely nothing bothers me but that one did!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SDF880 said:


> Oh no I was referring to the original post! Normally absolutely nothing bothers me but that one did!


Well, the old saying is that humor is contingent on the audience you're addressing. We happened to have a member who had relatives enduring a similar condition, and it was toddlers at that.

We've all been in saloons where humor was raunchier and more cruel than what was posted. But we're not in a saloon, we're in a family forum. I use humor to underline a point I'm making, but even then, I tone it down. Maybe good came from this, we'll all be watching our verbiage when a joke flies into our heads.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> Oh no I was referring to the original post! Normally absolutely nothing bothers me but that one did!


SDF,

The entire thread is worth a read. I especially enjoyed @Kauboy's post as it made me look at this from a different perspective. @The Tourist and @bigwheel also made me chuckle.

Slip! :vs_blush:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

:vs_blush:

Then, Tanto, my work is done here. No thanks are required. I will leave you with my traditional silver bidet, and I will ride off into Madison Beltline traffic...


----------

